# Is 300 GPH too much in a 30 Gal tank?



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

Is 300 GPH too much in a 30 Gal tank?

Im setting up a wet/dry filter system for my 30 Gallon aquarium. Ive got a pump that at 4 feet will pump 300GPH, My concern is that it will create too big a current for my fish. Is there any way to check without just setting everything up and seeing what happens?

*c/p*


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

they are fish they will swimm but make sure u have SPONGE infront of the entrance of the intake it decreases speed pumpage also keeps the fish form gettng stuck or sucked in


----------

